# Here Kitty Kitty



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

AFCYN and I have had our cameras up in the hills for the upcoming hunts. This is the first time a lion has crossed in front of it. It is too bad he is backlight so much by the sun.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Cool shot none the less. I tried to reprocess the pic for you but there was not a lot I could do with it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Neat stuff, maybe you will get a night shot of it.


----------

